# Is Akebia vine/chocolate vine toxic to goats?



## Jupiter (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone have any experience with feeding the trimmings to goats? It's fast growing and hard to kill, perfect for my yard , but if I throw it in the compost, it roots and can get invasive.


----------



## elevan (Aug 12, 2011)

Don't have any experience with it...  :/

Here's a list for you.   Keep in mind that sometimes plants are only toxic when eaten in large quantities, some plants are only toxic at certain life states and some plants only have toxic parts (with some parts being edible).  Your county extension agent should be able to help too.


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks,

Coudn't find anything bad on the internet about it, so I fed it to them. They did fine


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 15, 2011)

It is fine-no parts of that vine are toxic.


----------

